# H} SM W} high elves



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Here's a list of what I have:

5 lightning claws assault terminators (undercoated)

5 terminators (unpainted)

10 deathwatch marines converted 2 to make a legal tactical squad

Drop pod needs a clean up (from another trade)

Here is a list of what I am after:

I'm after anything to do with high elves preferably the IoB set

Thanks in advance UK only

Gothic


----------

